# Thinking of buying Chauson Flash 09 on 2.4 transit



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi All,

I have just sold my curent van (2006 Chausson flash 05) which is built on the Fiat Ducato 2.8jtd and am thinking of buying a 2007 Chausson Flash 09 which is on the transit 2.4 (140 bhp).
I would really appreciate you views on the Transit as it is the main doubt in my mind on whether or not to do the deal.
I have had several campers but all have been based on Ducato 2.8's in different guises and I have always loved the power and the cabin size as well as the ride height of the maxi chassis.
Am I mad to be going to the transit or even going from front whee drive to twin rear wheel.
Would I be better going for a difernt engine?

You thoughts would be appreciated

Finyar


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

I am also worried about the 2007 Ducato reversing issue and wonder is the Transit a beter bet ?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya, now don't quote me on this but am sure on the juddergate thread someone mentioned problems with the transit!! Cannot remember for the life of me what they said though......................so actually have not been much use!! Story of me flippin life!!

Will do wee searchie see what I come up with cos it gonna annoy me now!

Ok have found sommat http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-41032.html its something to do with stalling!


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

finyar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just sold my curent van (2006 Chausson flash 05) which is built on the Fiat Ducato 2.8jtd and am thinking of buying a 2007 Chausson Flash 09 which is on the transit 2.4 (140 bhp).
> I would really appreciate you views on the Transit as it is the main doubt in my mind on whether or not to do the deal.
> ...


Just changed a Hymer van on Transit for Chauson on Fiat

Transit 5 speed box not as good as Fiats 6 speed 
Ford 1st gear to high

Transit quieter than Fiat and has a softer suspension

MPG close but Ford a little better.

Other than the above nothing to chose between them


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

finyar said:


> I am also worried about the 2007 Ducato reversing issue and wonder is the Transit a beter bet ?


PS No judder on my 08 Fiat (So far)


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Transit*

Hi Finyar,

Perhaps not qualified to say as my Rimor is on a Mk6 Transit 140.

If you like the power (and torque) it has more than the 2.8 Ducato but my view is it is too low geared. Mine pulls like a train from 35mph in 6th.

It also came as standard with traction control, A/C, ABS and importantly a passenger airbag. I think if you are buying a motorhome, 99%+ would be carrying a passenger therefore an airbag should be standard and not charged as an extra. If not specified originally, not an easy retfrofit.

I've fitted mine with Cruise Control but the newer ones come as standard.

With the known problems with the X/250 the choice between the two should be easy.

How many professionals are using the Fiat compared to the Tranny?

The dual rear wheels also give you the weight availabilty and an easy upgrade to 3850kg if required.

Benefits on motorway toll charges in Europe as well compared to tag axle.

Last year I spent over 3 months and 8000+ miles in Europe and then Xmas/New Year in Portugal from the North East of Scotland with no mechanical problems apart from a software update to the ECU. Mileage now 27k which I think speaks volumes.

MPG could be better but with the low gearing, other than changing the final drive ratio or fitting bigger wheels, not a lot I can do.

Hope this helps,

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Thanks all for the feedback, it seems that the transit is very popular.

I would love to hear from anyone who has ownedoth a Ducato 2.8 and a Transit (140bhp)

Finyar


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello, Practical Motorhome Magazine (October 2008) has a survey on the best base vehicle.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Still confused about whether front wheel drive or back wheel drive is a better option


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Transit*

Greetings,

We had a Fiat 2.8 on a Hymer 644 Finyar, and now own the Transit Mk 7 2.4, 140 bhp with six speed box on a Chausson Welcome 28.

The Fiat seemed underpowered and the five speed box was not the best, consumption was around 22 mpg overall, but we enjoyed her.

The Transit is like driving a car with its small leather bound steering wheel, the six speed gearbox is a dream to use, the power from the engine is superb, as ,mentioned in a previous post, I can put it into sixth gear at 30 mph and pull away with no trouble whatsoever.

The cruise control is a welcome addition it takes the hard work out of driving, airbags for passenger and driver, the speed is good, the consumption is better than the Fiat at 25 mpg overall and that is on a new engine, the only drawback if it is one is the low top gear but considering I can leave it in top gear most of the time on main roads and up all but the steepest hills make it worth while.

The suspension is better than the Fiat was and the rear wheel drive makes getting off wet grass pretty easy as well as coping with extended payloads.

I believe that the new Transit Mk 7 is a great machine.


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

HI,

I had a 2006 Transit RWD 1 2.4l 140bhp 6speed. 
Power/torque was fantastic /amazing actually! 
RWD better traction on wet pitches, uneven road surfaces etc
MPG never better than 19MPG Gearing too low.Although the power did encourage me to cruise at a lot higher speed than I presently do!
Cab smaller than Fiat
Clutch take up; You get the hang of it quickly.
Bit noisy
No cam belt so no worries on secondhand van.

Have now gone back to Fiat 2.8jtj in current van as needed bigger van
Almost silent on Motorway cruising.
Had to get chipped to 150bhp as was a bit of a shock the lack of power after Transit.
cab air con not as good as ford.
gear ratio between 4th and 5th a bit too high.
Somehow a more relaxing drive,

So take a spin with both and see which you like best.

Cant personally comment on the new Ducato, read the threads re gearbx/reverse judder etc.
Wish I knew is it every van or 1 in 10/100/1000 that has an issue?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We have the 2007 Transit 2.4l, 140bhp - the power is great! Very comfortable drive. There is a problem of stalling but (for the most part!) you get used to what the motor needs. Can only compare with a Fiat 2006 (not sure what capacity as it was hired over a year ago) but that seemed so much heavier both on the steering and on the pedals.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Thanks to all for some great feedback, certainly you have answered my concerns on the transit. One last question, several replies comment on the low top gearin the transit. I like to drive at about 65 to 70 mph on the motorway and would normaly be at 3000 rpm in the Ducato, what wold the rpm be in the transit at that speed?
Secondly is it noisy at speed as a result?

Thanks again for some great advice

Finyar


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Transit*

Greetings,

Compared to the Fiat 2.8, the Transit is quiet at any speed, I have driven at 65 - 70 with no problem, it is noisier than my car and it is about the same as a friends new Fiat, the rpm, I have never took a great deal of notice but I would say its just above 3000 rpm.

In my perception, the Transit is a better vehicle to drive with plenty of power, I was going to get the 2.8 Fiat chipped or engine re-mapped because of its lack of power and power and mpg.

The stalling that some owners mentioned has happened when we first bought it, but now being used to the clutch it is OK.

I normally drive at 50 mph on ordinary roads, and about 55 - 65 on motorways depending on conditions at the time.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

finyar said:


> Thanks to all for some great feedback, certainly you have answered my concerns on the transit. One last question, several replies comment on the low top gearin the transit. I like to drive at about 65 to 70 mph on the motorway and would normaly be at 3000 rpm in the Ducato, what wold the rpm be in the transit at that speed?
> Secondly is it noisy at speed as a result?
> 
> Thanks again for some great advice
> ...


The Ford wins by a long way on in house noise levels .....I think because of the softer susspension.

Engine noise little to choose

The Fiat 6 speed is just over 2000 rev at 60 plus


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If the Transit's so great, as I believe it is, why on earth do not manufacturers use it more for motorhome conversions. Swift please take note.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

*Failed in my bid to buy a Chausson 09 in Germany*

Hi All, I have just arrived home after a quick weekend trip to Germany to look at an 2007 Chausson Flash 09 which I found on the net and which the dealer told me was in great condition. Anyway flew out to have look and to my amazement found a dent on the luton (about the size of a football filled with sikaflex on the edge) which he never told me about. I had asked the dealer three times in different emails to him, if there was any damage to the camper, each time I was told there was none. Just some small rental wear and tear. I am an experienced camper and have bought in Germany on numerous occassion's but it just shows you how careful you need to be. I had no difficulty in walking away and was not swayed by his offer to repair the damage and knock a few quid off the price. Any damage on the edge of a panel can cause water ingress issues further down the van in the years ahead. I assume also that a repair would also invalidate the Chausson 5 year waterproof warranty. Interesting as well was the fact that the pictures on the net were of a different van as I had spotted a potential problem in the pictures ( an extra vent for the fridge more than the manufacturers spec) of the van on the net. It goes back to the old story buyer beware, just because it was a sizeable dealer doesn't mean you are safe. Probably the other point I would make is that you are playing a very dangerous game buying from pictures without actually seeing the camper. Anyway still looking for a 1 year old Chausson falsh 09, does anyone know of one for sale in the UK?


----------

